# Doug of Camera Land is off to SHOT Show



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

*Doug of Camera Land is off to SHOT Show*

Now that the new year is upon us it means many things to many people:
A new calendar
A fresh start
SHOT Show

For the purpose of this writting SHOT Show is what January brings. As in years past I have a VERY full plate. I have appointments with:

Bushnell, Kowa, Leica, Leupold, Meopta, Minox, Nikon, Pentax, Schmidt & Bender, Steiner, Swarovski, Trijicon, Vortex, Zeiss & Zen-Ray

New this year is a meeting I have set up with *Celestron*. Not a brand we have done anything with since years ago when we carried Telescopes. Our old Swarovski representative is now the rep for Celestron. He stopped in last month went over a few things and says Celestron has some products worth taking a look at.
We shall see.

*Vortex* was nice enough to give us a heads up on their new products:
In new product they announced:

*Riflescopes* 
RZR-42704 Razor HD Gen II 4.5-27x56 Riflescope with EBR-1C Reticle (10 MRAD Turrets) $2,499.99
RZR-42706 Razor HD Gen II 4.5-27x56 Riflescope with EBR-2C Reticle (10 MRAD Turrets) $2,499.99
RZR-42705 Razor HD Gen II 4.5-27x56 Riflescope with EBR-2C Reticle (25 MOA Turrets) $2,499.99
RZR-31802 Razor HD Gen II 3-18x50 Riflescope with EBR-2C Reticle (10 MRAD Turrets) $2,199.99
RZR-31803 Razor HD Gen II 3-18x50 Riflescope with EBR-2C Reticle (25 MOA Turrets) $2,199.99
RZR-16004 Razor HD Gen II 1-6x24 Riflescope with VMR-2 Illuminated Dot Reticle (MRAD) $1,399.99
RZR-16005 Razor HD Gen II 1-6x24 Riflescope with VMR-2 Illuminated Dot Reticle (MOA) $1,399.99

PST-43128 Viper PST 6-24x50 FFP Riflescope with EBR-2C Reticle (MRAD) $949.99
PST-43127 Viper PST 6-24x50 FFP Riflescope with EBR-2C Reticle (MOA) $949.99

VHS-4310 Viper HS-T 6-24x50 Riflescope with VMR-1 Reticle (MRAD) $629.99
VHS-4325 Viper HS-T 6-24x50 Riflescope with VMR-1 Reticle (MOA) $629.99
VHS-4308 Viper HS-T 4-16x44 Riflescope with VMR-1 Reticle (MRAD) $559.99
VHS-4309 Viper HS-T 4-16x44 Riflescope with VMR-1 Reticle (MOA) $559.99

VHS-4323-LR Viper HS LR 2.5-10x32 FFP Riflescope with XLR Reticle (Long Range, MOA) $799.99

VXBR-1 Viper XBR 2.5-10x44 Crossbow Scope with Illuminated XBR-1 Reticle (MOA) $599.99

DBK-10019 Diamondback HP 4-16x42 Riflescope with Dead-Hold BDC Reticle (MOA) $429.99
DBK-10021 Diamondback HP 4-16x42 Riflescope with V-Plex Reticle (MOA) $419.99
DBK-10015 Diamondback HP 3-12x42 Riflescope with Dead-Hold BDC Reticle (MOA) $399.99 
DBK-10017 Diamondback HP 3-12x42 Riflescope with V-Plex Reticle (MOA) $389.99
DBK-10011 Diamondback HP 2-8x32 Riflescope with Dead-Hold BDC Reticle (MOA) $369.99 
DBK-10013 Diamondback HP 2-8x32 Riflescope with V-Plex Reticle (MOA) $359.99

CF2-31045 Crossfire II 6-24x50 AO Riflescope with Dead-Hold BDC Reticle (MOA) $289.99
CF2-31043 Crossfire II 6-24x50 AO Riflescope with V-Plex Reticle (MOA) $299.99
CF2-31039 Crossfire II 4-16x50 AO Riflescope with Dead-Hold BDC Reticle (MOA) $279.99
CF2-31041 Crossfire II 4-16x50 AO Riflescope with V-Plex Reticle (MOA) $269.99
CF2-31049 Crossfire II 3-12x56 AO Hog Hunter Riflescope with V-Brite Reticle (MOA) $299.99
CF2-31037 Crossfire II 1-4x24 Riflescope with V-Brite Reticle (MOA) $249.99
CF2-31035 Crossfire II 1-4x24 Riflescope with V-Plex Reticle (MOA)$199.99

CF2-31047 Crossfire II 1x24 Muzzleloader Riflescope with V-Plex Reticle (MOA) $99.99

*Riflescope Rings and Mounts*
CM-103 Cantilever Ring Mount for 1-Inch Tube with 3-Inch Offset (1.59 Inch / 40.39 mm) $99.99
CM-102 Cantilever Ring Mount for 1-Inch Tube with 2-Inch Offset (1.59 Inch / 40.39 mm) $89.99

*Prism Scopes* 
SPR-1303 Spitfire 3x Prism Scope with EBR-556B Reticle (MOA) $349.99
SPR-1301 Spitfire 1x Prism Scope with DRT Reticle (MOA) $299.99

*Red Dots*
SPC-402 SPARC II Red Dot (2 MOA Bright Red Dot | Multi-Height Mount System) $199.99
SF-RG-501 "Vortex StrikeFire II Red Dot 
(4 MOA Red/Green Dot | Lower 1/3 Co-Witness Cantilever Mount)" $179.99
SF-BR-503 "Vortex StrikeFire II Red Dot 
(4 MOA Bright Red Dot | Lower 1/3 Co-Witness Cantilever Mount)" $179.99
SF-RG-505 "Vortex StrikeFire II Red Dot 
(4 MOA Red/Green Dot | Low Ring Mount)" $179.99

*Binoculars*
KAI-5603 Kaibab HD 20x56 Binocular $1,399.99
KAI-5602 Kaibab HD 15x56 Binocular $1,299.99
VPR-5012-HD Viper HD 12x50 Binocular $659.99
V105RT-HD Viper HD 10x50 Tactical Binocular with R/T Ranging Reticle (MRAD) $699.99
VR-1556 Vulture HD 15x56 Binocular $499.99

*Swarovski* has their new 15x56 SLC and as far as I know that is all they say will be new. They have discontinued the 8x30 Laser Guide and claim there is no replacement in the forseeable future. I guess it's either a social visit or they may have a surprise they're keeping quiet about. We shall see.

Last year we met with *Leupold* and became a dealer. It's been an interesting year slowly getting to know their product line. The folks at Leupold have been extremely helpful and patient in guiding us along what to keep in stock and what products are their strong items.
I look forward to meeting with them and finding out what 2014 will bring.
One thing I will say is that Leupold is a very kind and generous company. When we mentioned our involvement with United Cerebral Palsy they immediately got involved participating as does Leica, Meopta, Minox, Pentax, Steiner, Vortex & Zeiss. To me this shows their interest in community as well as building a great business relationship.

Since SHOT 2013 *Steiner* has changed upper management 2 or 3 times which made for a very turbulent 2013. I met with the new powers that be in November and have a good feeling about the future of Steiner. The new regime claims new products, lifetime no fault warranties and better communication of what they offer. I've always thought their products was one of the best kept secrets in the industry as they did very little in the way of marketing which left their products somewhere in the abyss. A shame as their Made in Germany optics have always been a great value in quality optics.

*Here is a preview of what we'll see in 2014 from Steiner:*

*Predator Binocular:* 
#2441 8x22 Predator $179.99 
#2442 10x26 Predator $199.99 
#2443 8x42 Predator $379.99 
#2444 10x42 Predator $399.99

*GS3 Rifle Scope: * 
#5004 2X-10X42mm S-1 Ret 30mm $799.99 
#5005 3X-15X50mm S-1 Ret 30mm $899.99 
#5006 3X-15X56mm S-1 Ret 30mm $899.99 
#5007 4X-20X50mm S-7 Ret 30mm $999.99

*Nighthunter XP Binocular:* 
#5917 8x30 Nighthunter XP LRF $1,999.99 
#5919 8x56 Nighthunter XP Porro $1,149.99

*Nighthunter Xtreme Riflescope:* 
#6124 1x-5x24mm 4A-i $2,249.99 
#6142 1.6x-8x42mm 4A-i $2,399.99 
#6250 2x-10x50mm 4A-i $2,699.99 
#6356 3x-15x56mm 4A-i $2,799.99

*#5918 8x30 Military R LRF Rangefinding Binocular* - The Military 8x30 LRF's built-in laser rangefinder utilizes an eye-safe invisible FDA Class 1 laser according to EN and FDA class 1 in the left half of the unit. The digital display is superimposed over the image seen in the unit's right half.

*Minox* has moved much of their production to Germany from various Asian areas in the past year or so and has also revamped their riflescope line. I look forward to seeing these new riflescopes as we had wonderful success with their ZA-3 & ZA-5 series scopes and their still in line ZV-3 series is a great buy in the sub-$200 price range.
There is no confirmed release date for the new line of Minox Riflescopes, although they are hoping for early Spring. Here is the info we have on them:

*ZA 5 HD Riflescope Line*
Following are some key features about this new line of riflescopes.
• Natural evolution of the award winning ZA line
• Completely redesigned and enhanced optics that redefine high definition in refilescopes; featuring the
new RTA (Rapid Target Acquisition) optical system
• Designed and engineered in Germany and assembled in the USA
• 5x zoom range
• Both 1" and 30mm tube models
• New long range reticles (BDC 600 and BDC 800)
• Models include: 1.2-6x24, 2-10x40, 2-10x50, 3-15x42, 3-15x50, 3-15x56 and 5-25x56

*ZA 5i HD Illuminated Reticle Riflescopes*
• Extension of NEW ZA 5 HD line
• All models feature a 30mm tube
• Precision illumination technology
• Illuminated Mino-Plex reticle
• Varying illumination intensity settings with off step in-between
• Models include 1.2-6x24, 2-10x50, 3-15x50, 3-15x56, 5-25x56

*ZA 5 HD TAC Tactical Riflescopes*
• Extansion of NEW ZA 5 HD line
• All models feature a 30mm main tube
• Fully illuminated tactical reticle system
• Varying illumination intensity settings with off step in-between
• Lockable quick target adjustment windage and elevation turrets
• Models include 1.2-6x24, 3-15x50, 5-25x56

As always I'll be putting together a SHOT Show report while I am there in order to share the week's experiances with you. Stay tuned & I'll do my best to keep you informed.

As always I do ask that while I am away, Jan 12th - 18th you make sure Joel, [email protected] and Neil, [email protected] don't get lonely. Feel free to e-mail them or give a call, 212-753-5128 and check up on them. lol.
You can contact Joel after the 16th as he is joining me at SHOT for the first two days of the show.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds like a lot is going to be happening at Shot Show for you. Good luck!

Very impressive line up of new products listed.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Sounds like a good one!!!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Look'in forward to how the show turns out for ya.

awprint:


----------

